# Hopper 3



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone have 2 Hopper 3 installed in one location ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish is not allowing more than one Hopper 3 on an account... and the current hardware requirements mean only one Hopper 3 can be connected to the LNB/node. So there are technical and policy limitations right now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just install second set of LBF and the node...


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> just install second set of LBF and the node...


Will DISH put them all on the same account?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope, but if you have brother/sister/GF/etc who will have own account, why not ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This assumes that someone is interested in having two accounts, and paying for two full accounts just to have a second Hopper 3... and it assumes there is a physical location to actually install two separate dishes.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> nope, but if you have brother/sister/GF/etc who will have own account, why not ?


So you recommend a customer to pay $190 a month for say the Top 200 just to have 2 H3s?

Wow great advice


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sorry, but you should be more realistic as an adult

that's the life !


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Why would you need 2 Hopper3's anyway ? Just get the 4K Joeys for additional locations, slap an external HD on the H3 for more space, and you're golden.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> Why would you need 2 Hopper3's anyway ? Just get the 4K Joeys for additional locations, slap an external HD on the H3 for more space, and you're golden.


pretty simple - more then one 4k TV working simultaneously


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> pretty simple - more then one 4k TV working simultaneously


The 4K Joeys can handle that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, tell how many 4k streams a hopper could send to 4k joey simultaneously ?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> well, tell how many 4k streams a hopper could send to 4k joey simultaneously ?


Well since you can have six Joeys on a H3 I would say SIX


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Well since you can have six Joeys on a H3 I would say SIX


HD, not 4k


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would be glad to see official dish statement how many 4K streams H3 could pass to 4k Js


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A sales oriented DISH web page states: "If you have multiple 4K TVs in your home or if you're considering adding more in the future, this whole-home technology is for you. With the 4K Joey, you can watch Ultra HD programming on any 4K TV in your home. Our Joey 4K receivers connect with your Hopper 3 to let you watch 4K TV in any room in your home where you have an Ultra HD TV."
4K TV - Ultra HD Channels & Content | DISH

I have not seen a specific limit for 4K Joeys.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as I'm reading the PR official statement could be translated to ONE 4K J - "on any 4K TV in your home" - not on ALL TV in your home ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "one" is not specified ... so I do not know where you imagine reading that. Probably the same place where the haters imagined the Hopper 3 not being able to tune 16 satellite transponders (up to 19 channels with PTAT) because they could not wrap their brain around the published capabilities. (Or you are inappropriately applying published limits for other systems to DISH.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From the press release way back in the day...

"*Support for seven TVs *- Hopper 3 supports up to six Joeys simultaneously, powering a total of seven TVs at one time. The DVR is compatible with the standard Joey, Wireless Joey and 4K Joey."

At no point to they place limitations on the 4K Joeys... so the inference is that you could be watching 4K programming on a Hopper 3 and up to six 4K Joeys all at the same time. IF the Hopper 3 could not handle this, they would need to have spelled it out right there... but they didn't... so I'm inclined to believe it can drive them all IF you have them to drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

to finalize your confidence in 6x4K streaming by H3 we need an evidence of it
perhaps some of rich members here will have such setup to give thumb up ...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> to finalize your confidence in 6x4K streaming by H3 we need an evidence of it
> perhaps some of rich members here will have such setup to give thumb up ...


Why don't you give me four 4k tvs and I'll test it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you're barking on wrong tree ... try to call Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> to finalize your confidence in 6x4K streaming by H3 we need an evidence of it
> perhaps some of rich members here will have such setup to give thumb up ...


OUR confidence in multiple 4K Joey streaming is just fine. It is YOUR confidence that seems to be lacking.

DISH has made it clear that they support multiple 4K TVs through multiple 4K Joeys. Enough said.

Back to the question of why a customer would want two Hopper 3s.
Some have expressed a desire for redundancy ... not wanting to lose all satellite TV if their one Hopper failed.
There are also features (such as Sports Bar mode) which only run on a Hopper 3.

DISH is working on a switch setup that will support two Hopper 3s on the same hybrid LNB dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we shall see ...


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Well lets first figure out what are you streaming? 

VOD is just saved into the Hard drive.
So are you talking about 4K VOD?

To stream 4 feeds of 4K Netflix you would most likely need 100 mbps service, and as already stated 4K Joey has no Netflix support anyway.

You can't stream any Live 4K tv because there is none, let alone 6.

So tell me what are you even talking about streaming?

Are you saying someone with multiple 4K joeys each can't stream multiple VOD simultaneously? 

Well for one thing a Hopper can only download one thing at a time. Period. 

But once 6 were downloaded, I see no reason why 6 rooms couldn't watch it.
If 4K can even be downloaded to the hard drive?

Where or what Streaming are you even talking about?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

anything what H3 send to MoCA is streaming per se


----------

